# Help with 3 yr old complaining of hot urine



## Houdini (Jul 14, 2004)

My 3.5 year old has been using the potty for three days now.








He will only go in the potty if he remains undressed, if he wears anything he misses the cues he has to go and has an accident. No problem (at least this week) we just let him go with no underwear.

This morning he has been saying he doesn't have to go (before he was going once or twice an hour). I took him in after he got up b/c he said he peed in his pull-up and it was hot. He was crying a little, but not much. I took him in and he wouldn't go. He kept saying it was hot and he didn't have to go. I called the doctor about getting him checked, I am worried about a urinary tract infection. I also wondered if maybe the pull-up could have irritated him, though I don't know why he would say his pee is hot. He hasn't gone in almost an hour and when I take him to try he just about cries saying it is hot.








He did try to go al little while ago and got one drop out and said it was hot. He refused to go anymore.

Any ideas are welcome.


----------



## 4evermom (Feb 3, 2005)

Cranberry juice is the classic urinary tract infection preventor. I'd probably water it down some. Keeping liquids up is important. A dr might prescribe antibiotics, if it is serious (I had a friend who had a fever and crampy feelings as symptoms), or might just say drink lots. I've had minor ones that have gone away on their after a day or two. It's a typical "honeymoon" problem in women, bacteria entering the urinary tract from the friction of intercourse.

"Holding" the pee is not a good idea, but I don't have any ideas to convince your ds of that







.


----------



## Sofiamomma (Jan 4, 2002)

It sounds like a UTI, if he doesn't have a fever you could try pushing fluids, esp cranberry and/or blueberry. I think Ocean Spray has one that is high in cranberry content and sweetened with blueberry and other juices (100% juice). If he does run a fever, though, you might want to consider antibiotics so his kidneys are not damaged. I've managed all our UTI with juice, though. He might find peeing in the tub helpful for the burning. Also if you can convince him to drink lots that will dilute it and make it less uncomfortable. Good luck!


----------



## Dal (Feb 26, 2005)

What colour is his urine? When I'm a bit dehydrated, mine is quite yellow and hotter than usual. Good luck. Hope he's better soon.


----------



## velcromom (Sep 23, 2003)

That does sound like a description of how it feels to have a UTI.







I can kick one with a strong dose of lemon juice, I make a super-strength lemonade with real lemon juice. It's even more effective than cranberry juice for me.

Hope your ds is doing better. UTI's can move up into the kidneys really quickly, I know that unfortunately firsthand.


----------



## moondiapers (Apr 14, 2002)

Defenitely treat it like a UTI, and if you can't convince him to pee in the toilet, put warm water in the tub and have him sit in it and pee, it helps girls so hopefully it'll help a boy too.

-Heather


----------

